# 07-08 Plowing Pics



## Tuxx

Here are some pics from the first plow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

where r u at actually


----------



## Tuxx

Tri Point, Concord Twp South Of I-90


----------



## Burkartsplow

we got a dusting on the westside


----------



## frndinalowplace

Nice pics. It looks like your wings aren't clearing anysnow? Or is it just the pics?


----------



## Tuxx

frndinalowplace;436654 said:


> Nice pics. It looks like your wings aren't clearing anysnow? Or is it just the pics?


Thanks,The concrete drive is rough and the wings were chattering so I had the plow up a little.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Sure was weird how those bands fell across the county huh?? Got a coating in in Willoughby, I go to the Painesville/Concord area and am able to drop the blade.


----------



## mike psd

looks alittle wet for nice man what was your totals


----------



## groundbreakers

geez.. lotsa luck ... just bought a new Meyer Mini Spreader .. and no snow .. and got the plow already greased and ready .. and guess what .. still NO SNOW !!!! ARGG ... time to sell and move to HAWAII LOL


----------



## Eyesell

groundbreakers;436916 said:


> geez.. lotsa luck ... just bought a new Meyer Mini Spreader .. and no snow .. and got the plow already greased and ready .. and guess what .. still NO SNOW !!!! ARGG ... time to sell and move to HAWAII LOL


Don't worry it's coming soon.......well I can't wait either, I like the payup too much !


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya thats how it was for me none on the pavement at home half way in to town i couldnt see the road. gotta love lake effect sticks to freakin everything traffic lights


----------



## ALarsh

Is that an 8' w/ wings? How do you like that setup?

Looks like 1/2" there? Thats enough to plow for you guys?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ALarsh;437132 said:


> Is that an 8' w/ wings? How do you like that setup?
> 
> Looks like 1/2" there? Thats enough to plow for you guys?


i think i speak for everybody when i say we get all excited first snow so we wanna go play in it


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No, where he was at got roughly 2 inches or so. But alot of the accumulation on the pavement started to melt quickly. But yeah, we see the white stuff and wanna go play in it, lol


----------



## Tuxx

Sydenstricker Landscaping;437213 said:


> No, where he was at got roughly 2 inches or so. But alot of the accumulation on the pavement started to melt quickly. But yeah, we see the white stuff and wanna go play in it, lol


Most of the other areas were melting so fast,you have to act fast.It was about 2 in when I started at 3:00 am.


----------



## SpruceLandscape

we didn't even get enough to stick to the grass lol... and we're on the Lorain/Cuyahoga line.


----------



## Eyesell

Spruce, how did you get that picture of your truck in your signature ??

Thanks


----------



## Tuxx

Got about an inch from the Big Storm,I will have to wait for the Lake Effect Sun&Mon.


----------



## TEX

thanks for the pics


----------



## Tuxx

This was it for the Lake Effect,Now its the Clipper....


----------



## BETHELSKIER

Nice pics TUXX. How do you like the Western Pro compared to the Boss?


----------



## Tuxx

Had a little more snow overnight,almost covered the pavement,plowed it anyway and salted.I like the Boss better but the Western is fine,looking in to wings for the Western.Love the Boss Spreader over the same style Buyers.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

im not a ford guy as you can tell by my sin but i like your truck there tuxx


----------



## Eyesell

ServiceOnSite;446371 said:


> im not a ford guy as you can tell


We can help you change that if you'd like


----------



## Tuxx

The Clipper turned out to be nothing,got 2 inches this afternoon,Boss 0 for 3,Western 1 1/2 for 3


----------



## Supper Grassy

Nice looking truck and great pics


----------



## Tuxx

Supper Grassy;449119 said:


> Nice looking truck and great pics


Except the XL Headlight Pkg on the 08, Thanks. Maybe it will snow sometime soon,another Clipper just missed us.


----------



## Tuxx

The storm missed again and as you can see,there is slush and lots of rain,Grand River was up to 8ft.I put on my new aftermarket wings this morning but will have to wait till Monday to use them.


----------



## Tuxx

It may start raining soon before I plow tonight so I decided to post while the snow is still on the ground,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yep the rain is comming your way


----------



## f250man

Trux you run out of Madison? Sure looks like Hidden valley & River view that you plowing with the Metro parks truck.


----------



## Tuxx

f250man;457439 said:


> Trux you run out of Madison? Sure looks like Hidden valley & River view that you plowing with the Metro parks truck.


Yes it is,Mon thru Fri.That is my new truck,if you are around there during the day stop in,after i plow RV,HV i go to LSR to salt.


----------



## geereed

Hey Tuxx where can you get those wings you got.


----------



## Tuxx

geereed;457542 said:


> Hey Tuxx where can you get those wings you got.


alliedtransporation.com


----------



## Tuxx

I went out this morning and here are some pics from THE BIG STORM......
GO BROWNS


----------



## StoneDevil

HERE WE STEELERS HERE WE GO













ya ya Anthony Smith is eating crow from last week.
and yes the Pats are that good.


----------



## Tuxx

Its Snowing and Pittsburg is losing!


----------



## Tony Clifton

Tuxx;445865 said:


> Had a little more snow overnight,almost covered the pavement,plowed it anyway and salted.I like the Boss better but the Western is fine,looking in to wings for the Western.Love the Boss Spreader over the same style Buyers.


What is it that you like about the Western over the Buyers? 
Do you think getting a Buyers would be a mistake? We rarely get any snow or ice here, but I have a contract on several commercial sites...I need to get a spreader, do not want to spend any more money than necessary, but I do need something that can really perform when needed...


----------



## Tuxx

Im on my way out to plow I will comment later if you are still interested,Also SORRY StoneDevil!


----------



## Tuxx

I just got back,I have a Boss plow on my personal Truck an a Western on my Truck where I work.I had a 800lb Buyers on my 01 Dodge 2500,took 3 people to put it on but I had a chainfall setup to make it a one man job,right now the guy who has my truck has put 3 motors in it and it still does not work right.The Boss is more money but I can take it off myself in a couple of minutes and has a 2yr warranty.Also with the service body it takes a custom mount to make them swing out,with the Boss I dont need it to swing. Also what part of NC are you from? Thanks.


----------



## Tony Clifton

Thanks Tuxx...
I am in Southeastern NC on the coast.


----------



## Tuxx

Tony Clifton;458799 said:


> Thanks Tuxx...
> I am in Southeastern NC on the coast.


Might be heading over to the OuterBanks in 08.


----------



## Tuxx

Big Storm and Lake-effect snow


----------



## Tuxx

The rest of the pics plus some xtra ones


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nice pics Tuxx!!!! Is that a beehive in the last pic or a possum??


----------



## Tuxx

Sydenstricker Landscaping;459128 said:


> Nice pics Tuxx!!!! Is that a beehive in the last pic or a possum??


Its a beehive swinging in the snow.


----------



## Tuxx

some xtra pics.


----------



## Quality SR

Tuxx, Love your pictures. That '06 is freaking sexy. Nice plow by the way too. Let me ask you any issues with the '08? That is a nice looking truck too by the way. KEEP THEM COMING.


----------



## jgibb150

thats a nice looking truck.


----------



## IMAGE

Tuxx-- I love those last 3 pics-- Could you upload the fullsize version? Or email them to me at [email protected] if you dont mind. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Tuxx

My wife&I would like to Wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New 
Year and I hope alot more Snow$$$$ Dan&Stella K.

Go Browns
Go Bucs


----------



## Tuxx

Happy New Year,Got some Snow for the New Year.


----------



## Tuxx

Still Snowing At 9:00pm. Here are a few more.


----------



## ALarsh

Is that your S250? Do you landscape with it in the summer? How much did you get it for (if its yours)?


----------



## mike psd

great pics man you have nice fleet


----------



## mike psd

great pics man you have a nice fleet


----------



## Tuxx

Here`s a few pics from today at work.


----------



## Tuxx

Touching up a parking lot today and found a Frozen Delight,Some xtras.


----------



## JaysLawns

Hey tuxx how do you like your tgs 1100 boss spreader? Does salt ever get jammed? How much did you pay for it b/c im looking to getting one? Thanks.

JJ


----------



## Tuxx

JaysLawns;477055 said:


> Hey tuxx how do you like your tgs 1100 boss spreader? Does salt ever get jammed? How much did you pay for it b/c im looking to getting one? Thanks.
> 
> JJ


As with any bagged salt as long as the salt is dry when bagged there is not a problem,2 years ago we got salt that was wet and it froze everytime.What I like about the boss is that it has the rt3 mount which makes it a one person install.Had a swing mount on a reg pickup and and had to use a chainfall to put it on and take it off.For a service body I needed it to be simple.Best 1,700 we spent. Good Luck,Hope you like it.


----------



## farmerkev

Howd a fish fet in there?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Tuxx;455148 said:


> The storm missed again and as you can see,there is slush and lots of rain,Grand River was up to 8ft.I put on my new aftermarket wings this morning but will have to wait till Monday to use them.


Can you tell me what P/N those weing are?


----------



## Tuxx

farmerkev;477290 said:


> Howd a fish fet in there?


That parking lot is on Lake Erie.

QUOTE=02DURAMAX;477300]Can you tell me what P/N those weing are?[/QUOTE]

Allied Truck Equipment CO. PN ATE SW915


----------



## FordFisherman

Hey Tuxx, Great thread. I notice you've got the superchips for the 5.4. How many HP did you gain? Is it noticeable? I have an 04 F350 w/ 9' utility. Could use a few x-tra HP: the 9' box is pretty heavy when packed w/ all my tools. Thanks,keep the great pics comin'


----------



## Tuxx

FordFisherman;478206 said:


> Hey Tuxx, Great thread. I notice you've got the superchips for the 5.4. How many HP did you gain? Is it noticeable? I have an 04 F350 w/ 9' utility. Could use a few x-tra HP: the 9' box is pretty heavy when packed w/ all my tools. Thanks,keep the great pics comin'


Heres the info,I got it to tow our 29` TT,Truck is right at the limit.You notice it is when you go back to stock!

I would check into the Edge Evoloution,it combines my two products into one.At the time Superchips was the only vendor for an 06 250,I also have a Dashhawk to monitor my Temp,Oil Temp,Trans Temp.

PERFORMANCE LEVELS 
Performance Tune: Max 21 HP and 32 foot lbs torque* 
Performance Tow: Max 11 HP and 11 foot lbs torque* 
87 Octane: Max 16HP and 17 foot lbs torque* 
* Performance varies by application. 
1805*


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like Fun !!!! Keep up the good work.,. I'm still hoping I get to come up and plow with Tom one of these days


----------



## FordFisherman

Thanks Tuxx


----------



## TurbDies2500

Looks good to me. Nice work.


----------



## Tuxx

Thanks Guys,I like to take pictures.


----------



## Tuxx

Went for a ride to Brandywine Falls yesterday.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That looks awesome Tuxx!!!! Better get after that ice with some salt, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats sweet !!

Tom how far from your house is that?>


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont know, but prolly not too far


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL Its got to be in the county right?


----------



## Tuxx

Its off of Route 8, off of 271 
I think that is Boston Hts


----------



## mark k

who makes these wings that are on tuxx western


----------



## patra30

how do you like your boss plow


----------



## Tuxx

patra30;483508 said:


> how do you like your boss plow


I like my Boss the best,not just cause I paid for it but I think it the simplest to use and the easiest to hookup.I also use a Brand New Western Ultra Mount which is a great second plow.Have used them all but a Curtis and the new Snow Dogg,but will get my chance at the Snow Dogg next Winter.But things could all change the first time it craps out and I lose money over it.I have lost my fair share of dough with my old Meyer. Dan


----------



## Tuxx

Calling for 2-4 in,barely a dusting all day.Just Salting with the Boss.


----------



## Quality SR

Nice pictures, keep them coming


----------



## Tuxx

Yesterdays Lake Effect Storm
Some of the Guys I plow with
The f150 has the first prototype Snow Dogg


----------



## Tuxx

Here are a few more.


----------



## Clapper&Company

SWEET !!! I should of came up for that fun


----------



## f250man

Nice pics Dan. was that f150 in madison plowing? I told you to come and play Ron but I know you couldn't hang with the pros


----------



## Quality SR

Man it look like you got some serious snow there. How much did you get?


----------



## Quality SR

How do the Box wings work on your western? What happens when the blade trips?


----------



## Frostysnow

Nice pics Tuxx. I'm jealous. My truck just sat in the parking lot here in cleveland heights with out enough snow to even meet my trigger


----------



## ctd992500

you've gottin a decent amount snow it looks like this year. You have some nice pics. Hope you keep them comin I know I always enjoy lookin at them.


----------



## Tuxx

Quality SR;494284 said:


> How do the Box wings work on your western? What happens when the blade trips?


NWS reports 11.8 for the day.Largest amount was 22 inches.
So far have not had a problem with the plow tripping,I did take them off when the snow was frozen to avoid bending them.I put two pins on each side of the ribs for added strength.


----------



## Eyesell

Nice shots there


----------



## Tuxx

Todays pictures from work.


----------



## AndyTblc

Pics look good. I got paid today from one of my neighbors, and it wasn't the green stuff either. It was big fresh hot loaf of banana bread. MMM. I'd take banana bread over money from them anyday. if I"m lucky I'll get a platter of baked goods.


----------



## OhioPlower

bananna bread aint gonna pay the bills


----------



## AndyTblc

OhioPlower;495213 said:


> bananna bread aint gonna pay the bills


Well it beats my moms cooking. But it's all good. She has a prosthetic leg, and her husband wasn't going to be home till 11 tonight, so she called and asked if I could blow it off real quick, it took 5 minutes, But 5 minutes is worth a loaf of banana bread. 
Does any of your guys' plows ever freeze up with this cold weather? I know my moving parts tend to get snow over them, then put it in the garage and melts and can't get it to move. Anyone have this problem.


----------



## farmerkev

That plow looks small on that Ford, but probably because, its a FORDwesport

wizzkid, my john deere snowblower has the same problem, gets covered in snow, but the heat form the engine melts it, and as soon as I put it away, BAM! it freezes, but a good bang gets it off, not to worry though, that old Deere takes a lickin and keeps on a tickin!


----------



## Tuxx

Pics from todays Lake Effect


----------



## f250man

Nice pics Dan. I wish I had time during my work day to stop and take pics. But I know all that money you get paid you can take time out to take some good pics. LOL


----------



## Tuxx

All in a days work!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

tux,is that your own lot under the highway??? i see allot of pics of it


----------



## Tuxx

The pics are from my Parks I manage for my full time job.


----------



## AndyTblc

farmerkev;495364 said:


> That plow looks small on that Ford, but probably because, its a FORDwesport
> 
> wizzkid, my john deere snowblower has the same problem, gets covered in snow, but the heat form the engine melts it, and as soon as I put it away, BAM! it freezes, but a good bang gets it off, not to worry though, that old Deere takes a lickin and keeps on a tickin!


Today my ball joins went out on the tractor, it was on the steering bar, I was in the middle of the road, finishing up my last job, I was getting paid a little more to blow snow into a big pile for the kids, and went to go home and it wasn't steering anywhere, good thing I was kiddy corner from my house or else I would have been screwed, but $22.50 later. It's all good.


----------



## Tuxx

Some pics from the other day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I take it that last picture is from the Great Lakes Mall right?? Very nice pics you have there!!!! Sad part is I see the same stuff you do and never think to take a picture of it, lol


----------



## BETHELSKIER

Nice pics Tuxx.How much snow have you had so far this year? Wish we had some snow like that here in PA.


----------



## Tuxx

*Full Snow Moon*

I know these are dumb pics,but this is what I do! Dan


----------



## farmerkev

Nice shots of the Lunar Eclipse. I tried to get some pics, but the camera woudnt work on the moon. Too bright.


----------



## Joneso8

Nice truck, how do you like the boss wings?


----------



## tjlands

Tuxx;522361 said:


> I know these are dumb pics,but this is what I do! Dan


Nice pics
What Camera/lens did you use?


----------



## iceyman

nice pics tuxxx:waving:


----------



## Tuxx

tjlands;525063 said:


> Nice pics
> What Camera/lens did you use?


Konica/Minolta Maxxum7d
Tamron SP AF200-500 F/5-6.3 DI
Thanks again Dan
Also,Would never plow without wings,worth the money!


----------



## Tuxx

Some pics from today`s Snow.


----------



## Tuxx

Some pics from Friday


----------



## Tuxx

Some more pics..


----------



## Tuxx

Some more pics.....


----------



## Tuxx

Still more pics......


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOOK Good!

What are u going to do when Green season is here? more pics LOL


----------



## lawnkid

Tuxx,
What company do you sub for? I see pictures at great lakes mall, concord rental and at hopkins.


----------



## Tuxx

lawnkid;533290 said:


> Tuxx,
> What company do you sub for? I see pictures at great lakes mall, concord rental and at hopkins.


The pics are from the IX Center,I went to the car show on Friday,and the Clipper dropped about 2.5 there.


----------



## Tuxx

Clapper&Company;533252 said:


> LOOK Good!
> 
> What are u going to do when Green season is here? more pics LOL


I can always post pics of the grass growing!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tuxx;533427 said:


> I can always post pics of the grass growing!


LOL

Maybe some wildlife


----------



## Tuxx

I did post pics of the Eagles that live in my park,waiting to see a Bear someday.


----------



## Quality SR

Tuxx nice pictures as always. i sent you a PM


----------



## Tuxx

*Ice Storm*

Some pics of the Ice Storm...


----------



## Tuxx

Two more pics...


----------



## Tuxx

Pics from the Big Storm 08.


----------



## Tuxx

More pics from the Big Storm.


----------



## Tuxx

Still more pics from the Big Storm.


----------



## Tuxx

Still even more from the Storm.


----------



## mike psd

great pictures boss does very well in the deep stuff


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Very nice pics Dan!! How much snow did you end up with?? We got about 24" and some really deep drifts.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks good dan!!!!


----------



## f250man

Nice pics Dan. I bet you were just as busy as the rest of us with plowing at work and your own plowing. :waving:


----------



## Tuxx

Thanks,It takes this old man a few days to get back to normal,still have some pics from my other camera i`ll post later.Tom,I saw you again at the corner of 84&Button Rd, Friday on my way to the Mall,I seem to see you at that spot alot.Dan


----------



## Tuxx

Here are the other pics from the BIG STORM.


----------



## Tuxx

More from the Storm...


----------



## Tuxx

Some more......


----------



## Tuxx

And the last ones...


----------



## Quality SR

Nice pictures as always, keep them coming.


----------



## Tuxx

Thanks Rich,Did you get your wings yet?Our weekend guy hit a curb with the pass side wing and bent it beyound repair and then hit a rock wall in reverse instead of drive with the salt spreader,bent the support brace only,could of been worse! Dan


----------



## Quality SR

Tuxx;541614 said:


> Thanks Rich,Did you get your wings yet?Our weekend guy hit a curb with the pass side wing and bent it beyound repair and then hit a rock wall in reverse instead of drive with the salt spreader,bent the support brace only,could of been worse! Dan


This weekend i am going to send the money out, actually good thing you mentioned that i have to call him and let him know. Ill keep you posted.


----------

